# TIKONA Broadband Review



## pradeepcec (Apr 21, 2010)

Guys PLEASE don't go for TIKONA broadband, its the worst boradband service I have ever seen.

First of all they took 3 weeks to do the installation after payment, once installed there is not continuous connection, every now and then it gets disconnected.

I had opted for 300 kbps unlimited connection but I don't even get 50kbps browsing speed. Its really slow, worst. Please don't opt for it!! I am suffering a lot!!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got very close view of Tikona. My room-mate has this and every month he calles up CustomerCare to threat that he's gonna leave it and no payment and 10 mins of shouting etc. Then they fix the connection and again at the end/middle/anytime the problem starts....


----------



## iinfi (Apr 22, 2010)

yes i v had a bad exp with tikona myself .. 
I had always thought tata indocom broadband to be the worst, but tikona beat them hands down for the last spot .....


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah, tikona is ****.. i have it. Their customer service is as good as dead. Their technical team is ****. And service is very poor.
Advice to other to not to opt for it.. its been 3 month and i will continue another 2 month as then i wil leave this city, but i am dead sure i am not going to pay bills.


----------



## staticsid (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely agree with everyone here. The installation personnel didn't even know how to crimp the cable properly. Very frustrating customer care. I'm going back to the good old, albeit slower, tata broadband.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 12, 2010)

iinfi said:


> yes i v had a bad exp with tikona myself ..
> I had always thought tata indocom broadband to be the worst, but tikona beat them hands down for the last spot .....





staticsid said:


> Absolutely agree with everyone here. The installation personnel didn't even know how to crimp the cable properly. Very frustrating customer care. I'm going back to the good old, albeit slower, tata broadband.




Omfg...I was about to change my 2mbps Tata Wimax connection to Tikona as Tata has started giving me problems with frequent disconnection, incorrect billing etc...but after seeing this thread the only connection I can choose now is Airtel


----------



## mcwintek (Jun 5, 2010)

I just want to say one line from my experience of Tikona Internet  connection - It is better to not have Internet connection than having a  Tikona Internet connection.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 5, 2010)

cool.thanks for the info


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2010)

lol.....one of my friend applied for Tikona. And after 2wks of not doing installtion, I suggested him to leave it and go for other connection. As he was in hurry he choosed Alliance. Surprized......He spoke to Alliance at around 11AM and the installation was done within 3PM.


----------



## deb.sasmal (Oct 23, 2010)

MY BSNL 500C is the BEST. []


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 24, 2010)

truly the best @ deb.sasmal


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ooops. I thought that Tikona was better (based on my friend's experience, maybe he was lying!)
That way BSNL is really great. No DCs ever.


----------



## eggman (Nov 2, 2010)

I had Tikona for a montha...Really Really Bad service...disconnected it after 20 Days.....Totally sucks....in 24 hrs, I guess it'll be down for 12-16 hours.....Totally disaster....Never Go for it


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 2, 2010)

Using tikona for 6-8 months and I live in Bandra-w. No problems whatsoever. I get usually 40-50Kb/s on torrents (using 300Kbps line). No downtimes, issues, etc. For some odd reason they blocked couple of review sites but they unblocked it in an hour's time. Bill comes on time- something that my previous ISP reliance failed to do (which they eventually did do for reliance energy and telephone. Disconnected telephone and plan to switch to tata line, most likely do the same with Tata as they are giving 20-30% as I am planning to put something that will increase energy consumption).

Pretty sure their service/experience is drastically different between multiple places.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2010)

Local BB totally depends on local cable operator.
Like my Alliance fcked up cos of our fcking criminal cheater cable operator Gautam Roy Chodhuri(TeleDyne,Tollygunge).....
I have no BB ATM.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2010)

@pradeepcec: Is this a review or complaint about Tikona????

Btw I use tataphoton+ & its better than tikona....no downtime...& portable in my pocket....

I get 200kBps download speed.....avg 130-140kBps.....
torrents give me 80~100kBps...depending on seeds.....
Happy with it.....


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2010)

U got unlimited plan from TATA ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Revolution said:


> U got unlimited plan from TATA ?


using the prepaid service of Photon+.....
in prepaid there is no unlimited plan.....happy with 10GB pack


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 9, 2010)

TTSL rocks !


----------



## sk_abbas (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: TIKONA Broadband Review Bangalore- Dont Take please save yourself*

My Tikona id is 1104121905, took connection on 25/7/2011 at HSR Layout Bangalore. However it working only on the 1st day and never after that. i have made 18 complaints but no action has been taken by 
Tikona. I must have made 15 calls but now the area manager Krishna and sales person Sanjeev Agarwal disconnects phone when I call them. Krishna gave personal assurance during the time of demo that the speed and bandwidth is guaranteed but now I face 50% packet drops. I have request for refund of my installation and connection money on 30/7/2011. As expected, I don’t even get a response back. 
How unprofessional Tikona employees can get, shame on them and thier behaviour.


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I've got very close view of Tikona. My room-mate has this and every month he calles up CustomerCare to *threat that he's gonna leave it and no payment and 10 mins of shouting etc*. Then they fix the connection and again at the end/middle/anytime the problem starts....



Can't stop laughing....

Maybe the next time he will call, they will say "Sir i am keeping the call on mute, will return after sipping coffee in 10 minutes"


----------



## Garbage (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ I wonder this post is coming from a member with only 2 posts.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder if amit_more is hte guy to be promoted.


----------



## eggman (Oct 19, 2011)

@amit_more: Haha...Seriously....

Personal experience again , at least in Bangalore, avoid Tikona at any cost.
I have not returned their wireless router till now and don't plan to


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 19, 2011)

Pretty "OK" but honestly they are very bad in billing. They are never ever able to send a proper bill unless I post on Consumer complaints forum. They are saying that they will send some guy to collect the money and he will give me the bill, but the dumdum is sending a prepaid card and no bill.


----------



## dreatica (Oct 19, 2011)

eggman said:


> @amit_more: Haha...Seriously....
> 
> Personal experience again , at least in Bangalore, avoid Tikona at any cost.
> I have not returned their wireless router till now and don't plan to



Same is I did with Airtel for router/modem/landline and actually sell it


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 20, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Pretty "OK" but honestly they are very bad in billing. They are never ever able to send a proper bill unless I post on Consumer complaints forum. They are saying that they will send some guy to collect the money and he will give me the bill, but the dumdum is sending a prepaid card and no bill.



you were singing a different tune last year.



amit_more said:


> I got the setting from Tikona’s Toll free number  1-800 209 4276, the technical guy guided me all the step for setting in my mobile ON LINE immdietately. I don’t think any service provider gives you a technical guy on line.


they do give pseudo-technical idiots. who get it done after lots of head banging (not the heavy metal kind)



amit_more said:


> I have called so many time in Tikona call centre but none has understood my problem in such better way then him. This person has understand my problem and solved my problem with resolution .He is very genuine person. This person is working very good and doing his job smartly. Request you to appreciate him and promote him. This person has taken my follow-up and he gave me call back and solved my problem. He is very much dedicated to his work. Request you to tell HR to keep this person as Role model and recruit Agents.



stop getting a woody for a telephone guy!!! this is not the appropriate forum for that, try the men's stall next door.

all in all, pr guy fail. totally transparent.


----------



## Mandakini025 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: TIKONA Broadband Review Bangalore- Dont Take please save yourself*

Thanks Guys.. You all saved me.. Was just going to get a Tikona connection but then just thought to check the reviews.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 14, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> you were singing a different tune last year.


I was singing a different tune because they were playing a different background music (Yeah, you know what I mean).


----------



## ashishkr80 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I was a customer of tikona broadband services,
I would suggest every one never go with tikona services, there service is very poor I had 2Mbps connection and I was receiving speed below 512 kbps most of the time,
Also my internet connection was usually get disconnected very often.
I raised request many times and no body was able to fix the issue.
Finally when I raised request for disconnection in Oct 2011, and asked them to send somebody to collect modem and final amount since I am not using there service any more, till Feb 2012 they have not send any body for this and still I am receiving bills with late payment amount,
I called thier customer care many times and they people just put me on hold saying they are transfering my call to concern department and after waiting more then for 30 min some times call gets disconnected or some time I had to disconnect because of busy schedule.
They are very poor in service and still hungry for money.
PLEASE NEVER USE TIKONA SERVICES !!!!  


Thanks
--
Ashish


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi,

I used their Wi-Bro service. The setup was very quick. I was very happy that they worked on a holiday. I'm a bw gator, so I usually upgrade my plans with in a month, so I called them one day at 7 PM, I was very happy that they answered my call at that time and upgraded my connection. The connection was not a problem at all, but there isa lot of packet loss. Their prices are very high too, when compared to others. I asked them to remove the connection when there was a continuous outage due to aliens (uh! IDK really ) But I keep getting bill every month. I called them many (many many!) times and I still keep getting those stupid bills. Now my due bill is around 9k LOL.

Final word: not a bad ISP, but not the good one. Try beam if you are in HYD or Reliance, Airtel etc. if you are somewhere else. A BIG NO TO BSNL 

Regards.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 5, 2012)

> But I keep getting bill every month.


Same experience. 2 months in, still getting my bill. Disconnection request is "progressing". CC says, "SIr, ho gajyega, do din main ho jayega">


----------



## mrbond (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks all you guys. i was going to opt for tikona, you saved my money and time


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2012)

Using it. No issues so far. Speeds went downhill a few days ago, but back to normal now.


----------



## bansalayush (Mar 13, 2012)

i had a taste of their service before i took the connection.i filled their online form just for enquiry.then next day a lady called me up for an appointment.then after half an hour their executive called me up to take the address and told me that he would come after one hour.after two hours i called him up and said why hav you not come.he said another executive will come.i took the number of the other executive and called but was switched off.again called the first one he said that they dont come for a demo and said form bhar do speed to utni hi ayegi jo plan loge.i mean what the ****.they dont give demo.next day i called their customer care they picked up the phn after 8 minutes .do they think the whole world have enough time to call their cstmr care

read the reviews on net.found that they have pathetic service.so dropped the idea of tikona.will stick to my airtel.using for the past six months not a single disconnection till now.excellent technical support.once there was a problem in my modem.i thought there was a problem in the line.i called up the cstmr care within half n hour of calling their executive come and showed me that there was a problem with my modem.
p.s-for those who think airtel is costly take their plan.and after one month call the cstmr care and say you want to disconnect the connection.they will transfer your call to their retention department.just make up any reason for disconnction.like its costly or whatever.they will give you a cheaper plan which they have discontinued.in my case initially i opted for 999 2mbps upto 10 gb and after that 256 kbps unlimited.i did not want much speed after one month i called up the cstmr care they gave me their old 649 512kbps unlimited plan(upto 10 gb) after that 256 kbps.along with free 100 calls.
this was told to me by the person who booked my connection.airtel people are so clever that they call you back after you fill the form and ask whether the executive has told you about the above trick or not.
so i better stick with airtel only.


----------



## Inderjeet (Apr 21, 2012)

From Ahmedabad...
I advice beware of Tikona services , i had a very bad experience . i opted for Tikona services , their sales person came to my place & said they can provide service , they collected the payment & i did received username & password with in 3 days & when their tech guy came for connection ,  they denied the connection saying their is no network available in our area , My question is why they don't confirm before collecting payment & its customer who has to run after them to get his money back... beware of TIKONA


----------



## KDroid (Apr 25, 2012)

On Tikona since 20 days. No Major Problems. However Customer Care is pathetic. I told him that my speed fluctuates sometimes. He asked me to clear my browser History.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

KDroid said:


> On Tikona since 20 days. No Major Problems. However Customer Care is pathetic. I told him that my speed fluctuates sometimes. He asked me to clear my browser History.



No wonder those CC reps are n00bs.
I had a similar experience where a rep asked me to
-Reinstall Driver
-Clear Cache
-Reinstall Software
-Turn off Firewall to boost speeds.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

KDroid said:


> On Tikona since 20 days. No Major Problems. However Customer Care is pathetic. I told him that my speed fluctuates sometimes. He asked me to clear my browser History.



Even Airtel tells that to me  Once he even told me to get my phone repaired to get the full speed back


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2012)

The speed sometime sucks.. specially it started from friday evening. Sometime we are not able to login to their portal itself. And the most disadvantage is it's limiting number of users.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Avoid it...Use to hear lot of issues with their service in my company discussion board. they will give the connection irrespective of feasibility check and will ask you to pay 3 months in advance. So your 3 months rent is gone without any service available. if if you ask them to disconnect the service they will keep on sending the bills..


----------



## techbulb (Jul 23, 2012)

i live in jaipur i just got tikona about 10 days ago its working very good speed is 2mbps according to my plan no disconnections . one day the electricity was gone so the modem shut and after electricity came it did not started again so i called the person who came to install the service he told some things to do and when it did not get started, he said to call customer service i called after waiting 10 min they picked and told that  technical service man will come in 48 hrs after that i checked the connection line by myself again and found that a wire was lose that was it, i adjusted it was working very good the next day man who did the installation came due to my complaint i told them i fixed it myself but it was a quick fix and the small box was broken so they replaced it no questions asked.(  actually the wire was lose because the maid dropped the small box while cleaning my room so its good uptill now atleast in jaipur )i give it 4 stars if anyother problems arise i will post


----------



## shashankm (Jul 23, 2012)

Tikona is improving atleast in Delhi..they've got few connections here in my area and seemingly doing just good.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Avoid it like the plague. You might get decent speeds in the beginning but as the number of users starts to increase, you'll watch in despair as your connection grinds to a halt. The CC is useless; you'll wait for 10 minutes (at least) before someone speaks to you. I was given the usual 'network issue' excuse every time. Finally after my fifth or so complaint, they sent an engineer who found nothing wrong with the connection.

Decided to get rid of it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 23, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Avoid it like the plague. You might get decent speeds in the beginning but as the number of users starts to increase, you'll watch in despair as your connection grinds to a halt. The CC is useless; you'll wait for 10 minutes (at least) before someone speaks to you. I was given the usual 'network issue' excuse every time. Finally after my fifth or so complaint, they sent an engineer who found nothing wrong with the connection.
> 
> Decided to get rid of it.




Yeah, I completely agree. At usual time though the speed is good, but at peak time it suffers a lot. For example where I stay, mostly IT professional stay there. So the peak hours there is 8 p.m to 12 or 1 clock. Sometime speed really sucks at this time. 

We have no option other than tikona, so we have to stick to it.  . Airtel said no more open connection there or something like that. BSNL will take ages. Will not rely on Reliance.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 23, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> BSNL will take ages.



BSNL is quite fast now. They setup the connection within 3 days in most cities.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 11, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/67813238.png


*www.pingtest.net/result/67812948.png


----------



## dinesh_fms (Mar 8, 2013)

techbulb said:


> i live in jaipur i just got tikona about 10 days ago its working very good speed is 2mbps according to my plan no disconnections . one day the electricity was gone so the modem shut and after electricity came it did not started again so i called the person who came to install the service he told some things to do and when it did not get started, he said to call customer service i called after waiting 10 min they picked and told that  technical service man will come in 48 hrs after that i checked the connection line by myself again and found that a wire was lose that was it, i adjusted it was working very good the next day man who did the installation came due to my complaint i told them i fixed it myself but it was a quick fix and the small box was broken so they replaced it no questions asked.(  actually the wire was lose because the maid dropped the small box while cleaning my room so its good uptill now atleast in jaipur )i give it 4 stars if anyother problems arise i will post



Hii,

I live in Jaipur....I am thinking about availiing Tikona's broadband services....Kindly share with me ur experience as its user...


----------



## macho84 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am getting desired speed and can't complain except they don't point FUP LIMIT still can cross 3 times limit of fup at night full speed during day it's okay half speed


----------



## ajinkyax (Mar 17, 2013)

TIKONA suck. I used it in past. Speed is alsways going down. and if its raining consider no internet whole day.

And even after disconnecting, they will send you bills. And then they will do harassment over phone to pay you bills even though if you have *tikona* or not.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Mar 26, 2013)

Not a bad ISP but not a very good one also. Though I will keep it above Airtel, Reliance,Tata, BSNL but every now and then it disconnects. and I have to restart it. But I am getting what I opted for. I enjoy my 10GB at 2 Mbps and then unlimited @ 750 Kbps. And installation is seamless. I don't need a landline phone like BSNL. Plans are really good if you choose them wisely. And sometimes I get 2Mbps even if i have crossed my 10GB limit . 

I don't know why there are so many negative comments. I am from varanasi and there is no airtel here, however when i look at their plans they don't attract me one bit.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Mar 29, 2013)

I was doing research on Tikona and got this thread.. As i started reading post i had completely changed my mind of shifting to Tikona Broadband but then i noticed most of the Anti-Tikona post are done by users which have only 1 or 2 posts on thinkdigit forum.. ahhh :O  have they only registered to review Tikona 
I dont think so.. It luk like a person/organisation is doing this..


hehe now i am again confused to choose b/w Tikona and Airtel in Delhi


----------



## theterminator (Mar 29, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I was doing research on Tikona and got this thread.. As i started reading post i had completely changed my mind of shifting to Tikona Broadband but then i noticed most of the Anti-Tikona post are done by users which have only 1 or 2 posts on thinkdigit forum.. ahhh :O  have they only registered to review Tikona
> I dont think so.. It luk like a person/organisation is doing this..
> 
> 
> hehe now i am again confused to choose b/w Tikona and Airtel in Delhi



go for tikona , PM me for choosing the best plan.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 1, 2013)

i am from lucknow. have been using mblaze (INR899 for 12GB unlimited)  for last one year and need to change that. you recommend tikona?



theterminator said:


> go for tikona , PM me for choosing the best plan.


----------



## vijeshjain (May 18, 2013)

I went for Tikona BB so called pre-paid connection more than a year back. I went for 3500 Rs. 6 months unlimited connection with advance payment. I was attracted by low price. I really made a major mistake of my life. It worked well for a month. After that it was almost dead. Customer care did not help. I asked for refund. No one listened in the customer care. After expiry of 6 months they asked for renewal of 6 months further by paying another 3500 Rs. I refused to renew and asked to refund 5 months money and disconnect. They took their equipments back. After that they kept sending me bills. I contacted customer care but it seems they are all trained for a organized extortion syndicate. Then was the nightmare. I got some criminally motivated calls for extortion. I have no way to prove these calls were from Tikona officially. But it is understood. Although I noted down all the numbers of these nasty calls. Later they kept on sending the bills by courier also to my home and email id. This is a well thought mental torture strategy. They will keep building the bill amount to mount even greater mental pressure. Now they say the amount have gone above Rs. 10000/-. I am sure some of the customer are getting into this trap. In between they hire some criminals to call you to settle the ever building amount with time. I can only say, please B E W A R E. Don’’t get into the low price trap. It is a hell out there.......


----------



## vijeshjain (May 20, 2013)

I had my nasty story with TIKONA a few days back which ruined my daily life for last few months handing extortion calls from TIKONA. today they called me after I posted on this site.

Called me to ask why they were not able to help me till date and kept harassing me. They promised that they will try not to harass me further. I said there is no question of TRY they must not harass any person with bills and nasty calls who are not their customers. I asked for a No Dues Letter in writing which must be sent within a reasonable time. They promised they will do something about it.

I will keep you posted whether they are ready to shun with the extortionist attitude.

Cheers

I had shared a nasty story with TIKONA and my exp with them which ruined my daily life for last few months handing extortion calls from TIKONA. today they called me after I posted on this site.

Called me to ask why they were not able to help me till date and kept harassing me. They promised that they will try not to harass me further. I said there is no question of TRY they must not harass any person with bills and nasty calls who are not their customers. I asked for a No Dues Letter in writing which must be sent within a reasonable time. They promised they will do something about it.

I will keep you posted whether they are ready to shun with the extortionist attitude.

Cheers


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2013)

Its a good news that a post in this thread helped you some way. Keep us posted.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 20, 2013)

this is the main difference between a telephone call to CC & forums/social media sites.

Cause when you receive a call, you(the customer) & the caller(the service provider) knows about information shared. but when you use a forum/social media sites the potential customers also sees these posts. This is a persistent record about the companies reputation. 

@vijeshjain nice to know this post helped you.


----------



## vijeshjain (May 20, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Its a good news that a post in this thread helped you some way. Keep us posted.



A ray of hope has been originated in writing from TIKONA (TRIAGLE WITH NO EXIT). I received a mail from Mr Puranik, who called me today and I explained to him that his parents must have told him at least once that "Honesty is not such a bad things" and one must not ruin his or her life for petty sum doing highly unethical things just to retain job. The email which came to me in writing is as follows -

Dear Mr. Jain,

Greetings from Tikona!

This is with reference to your E-mail regarding full and final settlement request. We regret the inconvenience caused to you.

As discuss with you over the phone,

We would like to inform you that, your full and final settlement request has been forwarded to the billing department for necessary action.

We will get back to you within 72 working hour.

In case of any further assistance, please call us at 1800 20 94276 or email us at customercare@tikona.in.

Thanking you and assuring you of our best services.

Regards,
Omkar Puranik.
Tikona Care
W: Tikona Wireless Broadband Plans | Internet Services Provider | Broadband Plans, Wi-Fi plans high quality

But this ray of hope which is a feeble light out of this NO EXIT TRAINGLE is the result of 6 month agony of someone's greed for green bucks and our law and order system in this country, where corporate first justified "money recovery system" for genuine credit card recovery citing slow Indian legal system and then used the same recovery mechanism to use on fabricated (or created artificial recovery) recoveries. This is the next level of malaise. Just for the knowledge of readers, Malaysia does not even allow the first level of credit card recovery mechanism through private channels. India is now graduating into using this accepted private recovery channels on bogus recoveries (example in this case). BEWARE INDIA BEWARE they are prowling to create havoc on middle class to pay for services not used or face fabricated court summons, police action and limit or things is endless bullying tactics.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2013)

Oh, stop being melodramatic now. Things are going in your favor. You know you can still sue them for causing such mental agony to you. Consult a lawyer if you want.


----------



## vijeshjain (May 20, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Oh, stop being melodramatic now. Things are going in your favor. You know you can still sue them for causing such mental agony to you. Consult a lawyer if you want.



As i said it is only a ray of hope . Picture abhi baki hai mere yaar. When TIKONA (The Triangle with No EXIT) called me I asked for a "no dues letter". I did not tell them to do any full and final settlement. I have therefore replied and again clarified in writing that there is no full and final settlement since there is no money involved for using 1 month services after paying for 6 months in advance. I have the cash rct for the same. Therefore I need no dues letter for satisfaction. If they fail to do so, I am planning to move to consumer court since, after TIOKONA people took away their equipments, i installed airtel connection. And that is enough proof that I have not used TIKONA (the Triangle with no EXIT) services. I have other evidences also. I am planning to take leave form my office to settle this issue to its logical conclusion.


----------



## RajGupt (May 22, 2013)

I find Tikona good if I compare it with other internet service providers. I have a good experience with speed and connectivity. Plans are a good value for what you pay.. However, I must say this, that they have improved a lot in terms of customer service.


----------



## theterminator (May 24, 2013)

Was getting 2Mbps since 2 days for no reason  (512Kbps actual).. grabbed the most of it


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2013)

On what infrastructure/technology does Tikona Broadband work? They have a device on the rooftop (im guessing its a modem) which is connected via fibre cable (right?) to one of two RJ-45 sockets on one side of a low power adapter. The other socket is connected to my router (or a PC). The other side of the adapter is connected to power. 
That modem sends/receives signals to/from a communications tower (cellular tower?) & I keep it always on. Is this Wi-Max?


----------



## vijeshjain (May 26, 2013)

Tikona people did not keep their words. Now they say they will consider issuing full and final and account closure letter only after I pay Rs. 983. Initially they promised me on the phone that they will send the letter by courier (letter subject to payment rs. 983) It was a surprise for me given my past exp with the company. I smelled a rat. And then they sent me a bill saying I have to pay 983 rs. No mention of full and final and account closure. Now today they called and said they will send the scanned copy as they have no tie up with any courier compnay and they do not use any courier services. Late evening they again called up saying they never agreed to issue any letter whatsoever. If I pay 983 rs. they will consider issuing any such letter. I had all along expected this only. It is in the nature of the company and their business strategy. They don't want to leave the "stressed over preys" without paying for long time and keep extorting money.

BEWARE TIKONA (Triangle with no EXIT)


----------



## ankittiwari2040 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been using Tikona Wibro in Mumbai at My home for last 6 7 Months. I have unifi 39999 plan and I am able to get 3.3 mbps most of time and occasionally reaching to 3.8 Mbps . 
Recently , when I complained regarding connectivity , I was assured a call back in 1 Hrs .As per my past experience I wasn't expecting any response but I got a Call back from them in 15 minutes .The calling person was a Tech guy who asked to  give problem details and restart laptop and still it not worked then he assure to send a Technician at Home . The technician came in the evening and replace device on my rooftop. I am thankfull to this guys as they worked on issue immediately, previously I used MTNL connection and their service was pathetic , call center guys were very rude, and engineer used to after 24 hrs and that also after calling him may times.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello,

How is Tikona service in Kolkata? Any feedback?

Regards.


----------



## joseph1475 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tikona is worst network as had experienced, that on demo day 
it was OK and WiFi got full signal and they took 2 months 
+ installation charges as advance. 
After 2 hours no signal at all(yellow mark singal). 
I called to local person whom I met for connection  and there is no result.
The person number is always switch off,evening it will ring and he says battery was low so switch off.
then I called to Tikona customer support they arranged a call back but for my surprise the person again given me the same persons number who had given me connection .
next day i called him again,not answering my call.
That day, i had taken off from my office for this purpous and wasted half day talking to ur customer care.
Dear friends never go for this .
After continuous call to  Customer Care and threat that i am going to  leave it and no payment and 20 mins of shouting etc. Then they fix the connection and again at the end/middle/anytime the problem starts....daily i am fighting with customer care.


----------



## kishan soni (Aug 8, 2015)

deb.sasmal said:


> MY BSNL 500C is the BEST. []



to take a 3rd class auto or taxi service is better than taking service of Tikona,it is Bull **** and their staff is Bloody Hell


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, the first 3 months were smooth. Now it is hell. Gonna jump to excitel or something else this month.


----------



## satyendra91 (Feb 22, 2016)

I just terminated my connection in month of July . Still i got bill for the month of August .
My Tikona ID : 1113638262 . I am going for Consumer forum in Bangalore . These guys are not helping his customer 
.Its india and they think they can do what they want . But here they are not seeing that doing this they only loses the trust of customer . 

The company is running due to customer only , I think they need to learn this lesson .

I already gathered all the info need to file a consumer course . I only advice you people go file a consumer case and file a compensation for all the troubled you make .

My advice is never go  for Tikona . If you had already took it then you are in trap .

Hope someone will learn from my experience


----------



## theterminator (Apr 17, 2016)

Actually Tikona's connection depends on your location. Their device gets signal from a nearby tower so if you live at a high altitude & there are no buildings in between then the connection will run as guaranteed. Although I agree about its pathetic customer service. They have employed Kids who did some course from ITI & have little to no knowledge about computer networking. They are what Tikona calls Engineers when they send them!
My flat is on 2nd floor of 3 floors and there are buildings in between. I've used it for 3 years & have made around 300-400 customer care calls. 
Whereas my brother lives at 5th floor & his is the only apartment building in locality. His connection is running smoothly for about a year now with no complaints. He laughs at my current BSNL situation where I'm paying ₹1650/- pm regularly & getting responses from CC that "Sir ab kal Ram Navmi/Sunday hai jiski wajah se chhutti h to kal to nhi thik ho paega apka connecton" (Tomorrow is holiday on account of Ram Navmi/Sunday so your connection issue can't be resolved, wait more). 
Also, I'm having issues during peak hours in the evening-night my connection slows down considerably, I'm on ₹1445/- plan (2Mbps 20GB - 1Mbps unlimited afterwards)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashanthiware (Sep 15, 2016)

Tikona - Pathetic service and no accountability. 
Got connection on 08 September 2016. Paid Rs 1000 online for 4 MBPS, 50 GB plan. It worked with the worst possible speed (0 to 190 kbps) on that day.*
And no internet since 09 September 2016.
Called customer care twice. Still issue not resolved.*

But Tikona doesn't stop to harass the customer at any level.
Received the below message today - 14 Sep 2016. 
"You have consumed data upto FUP limit and Post FUP speed is applied as per your plan. To boost your speed or upgrade your plan, log-on to*selfcare.tikona.in"

On Tikona website it is showing 59984 MB as my balance. 

User id: 1119204519
Plan: BF_F4MPRE
BAN: 130991329


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2016)

This Tikona Horror wont end



Spoiler



Tikona : Customer's headache in kona kona


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2016)

prashanthiware said:


> Tikona - Pathetic service and no accountability.
> Got connection on 08 September 2016. Paid Rs 1000 online for 4 MBPS, 50 GB plan. It worked with the worst possible speed (0 to 190 kbps) on that day.*
> And no internet since 09 September 2016.
> Called customer care twice. Still issue not resolved.*
> ...



Problem with Tikona is the technology they use, its not reliable and need regular intervention to work smoothly. You need to know how to adjust their antenna to get proper signal and also how to make sure you can reach their servers, as most of the time its simply calibration issues. 

Tikona has good customer support system but they lack  internal co-ordination. I have used Tikona, like you it was always headache however, once I found local SUPPORT head's number, everything was cool then. 

Also, always make complaint through email and then next day call customer care with complaint number allotted to each mail you send, you will get it resolved quite fast.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 15, 2016)

I wonder why people in this Forum goes in for Tikon@ after reading so much negative reviews!??!


----------

